#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 雞母蟲…

## 阿翔

這個…
聽說是世上最大的雞母蟲…
也許真的會有很多獸覺得他很可愛，
不過翔自己卻是…

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

可愛...竟然有人覺得牠可愛....
我知道...有些吃蟲的人還覺得牠好吃呢...

我看了...想暈了...
還有幾只腳...我汗...

----------


## 上官犬良

...我是不會覺得這特別可愛啦
比起慢慢蠕動我比較喜歡快速爬行的這樣(噴

這種慘白的奶色好像會讓人誤以為牠很虛
不過這咬人可是很痛的......="=

----------


## 沃飛爾

這是獨角仙的蟲蟲啦！....雖然肥肥大大的，其實質感挺好玩的，押一下會變硬硬的

原來這東西在翔那邊也叫"雞母蟲"阿！
客家話也是"雞母蟲"呢

----------


## 上官犬良

噢噢噢想到了啦!
這又叫"蠐螬"
基本上是大多數鞘翅目幼蟲的總稱

會不會變獨角仙就不知道囉~

----------


## 沃飛爾

> 噢噢噢想到了啦!
> 這又叫"蠐螬"
> 基本上是大多數鞘翅目幼蟲的總稱
> 
> 會不會變獨角仙就不知道囉~


阿阿阿阿 ！大大想出來了啦
"蠐螬"  飛爾想這名字想超久的，一直想不起來他的真正名稱

飛爾以前有看過資料：
這麼肥大的，這是頭上有三根角的獨角仙的蟲蟲.....名叫：...OOXX大兜..的（又想不起來了XD）
（不過一般獨角仙蟲蟲也肥大到嚇人....在蠐螬最末期也約有10原硬幣粗）

一般分法是看他的肛裂（菊花花）
橫的（橫裂）一直線的是獨角仙、金龜子的蟲蟲，直的（縱裂）是鍬形蟲類的蟲蟲（不過都同樣叫雞母蟲、蠐螬）

肥大的是獨角仙，較小隻的是金龜子類的（在還是雞母蟲時也是難分品種）

然後在木頭裡挖出來且是縱裂的是"鍬形蟲"（鍬形蟲生活在爛木頭堆裡）
.....................
這是一般粗略的分法啦

----------


## tsume

這個好像是某種巨型獨角仙的幼蟲(廢話

原來有雞母蟲的外稱呀
我只知道饅頭蟲這名稱
因為這蟲摸起來軟綿綿像饅頭~(炸

看起來是挺可愛的~(心
但我不敢摸...冏""

----------


## 月影之虎

如果要說

這類的蟲的

成蟲正式名稱吧

好像是兜蟲

獨角仙是兜蟲

家族的一個種

還有摸起來的

觸感有點軟軟的XD

但沒像鳳蝶幼蟲柔嫩

應該是
亞克提恩大兜蟲(Megasoma actaeon)的幼蟲

to 沃飛爾

頭上有三根角的

獨角仙的蟲蟲 

叫做南洋大兜蟲

是亞洲最大的兜蟲

還分為高加索 和 阿特拉斯

和婆羅洲的南洋大兜

不過金龜子也有肥大的喔

像大王花金龜(世界上最重的金龜子)

----------


## 阿翔

翔最愛南洋大兜蟲了^^
牠超帥超酷的XD
http://www.herpera.com/ccbeetle.htm
======================================================================
原來那是亞克提恩大兜蟲的幼蟲啊~
上網稍微找了一些資料…：

中文名: 亞克提恩大兜蟲
學名: Megasoma actaeon
紀錄大小:50mm-135mm左右
產地:秘魯,厄瓜多爾東,巴西,玻利維亞,委內瑞拉等
全身為啞黑色沒光澤,有兩支向前內彎的胸角,
胸頭角對比短小粗大,身體巨大
與亞努斯大兜蟲十分相似,分別在於亞努斯光澤強

----------

